Ask HN: Would you live in a city built from scratch? Why? What'd it be like? - simonebrunozzi
======
simonebrunozzi
I'm the OP.

I would live in a city built from scratch at two conditions: it would
represent an acceptable compromise, compared to an existing city like SF or
London, and it would include a lot of innovation in how it's built, operated,
how transportation works, its environmental impact, etc.

------
beamatronic
You should check out Reston, Virginia, it is a fully planned community. It was
built with some interesting ideals, like everyone should be able to walk to a
small shopping center and a walking trail.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reston,_Virginia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reston,_Virginia)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Thanks for the tip. I will.

